# HCG Level with Twins???



## mummyconfused

Just woundering what everyones HCG level was at around 4-5weeks??? Everyone keeps saying twins to me, so just wondering if you could share you stories wiht me..


----------



## Lindyloo

my hcg level at 4 weeks (ish) was 145. I have read loads of things on Bnb that it's progesterone not hcg that will indicate whether it's a multiple pregnancy. 
I didnt suspect anything at all until the nuchal scan, I put all the signs down to age and the fact that I was always looking after between and 2 -4 children... tiredness was, and still is the big thing for me, I also suffered more with achy back early on. MS was no different with these than it was my singleton pregnancies.

Are you going to have an early scan? if you suspect must be very exciting :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Sorry, my HCG levels weren't monitored in this pregnancy hun.

Levels vary hugely from woman to woman at this stage. Anything from 10 - 1000s is considered normal for a singleton pregnancy, so it's impossible to tell from that alone if you're carrying multiples or not.

It always fascinates me how excited you ladies seem to get at the prospect of twins. I was terrified when they told me - all I could think was "I'm not going to cope!!!" ;) DOn't know if that's because I've already got kids, and I know how hard one newborn is, or if it's just me.

Twin pregnancy is sooo much harder than a singleton too, and the potential complications greater. Maybe I'm just a born worrier :)

Good luck with your pregnancy love, however many are on board xxx


----------



## mummyconfused

Having early scan in two weeks!! And I also am very worried!! I'm 25 so having a child is massive!!!


----------



## mamato2more

They never did mine because I was suspecting twins, and at nine weeks, when I first went in, they did a scan to confirm..But, my progesterone was over double what it normally is with my singletons..32 I think


----------



## vineyard

11 dpo 15
13 dpo 70
23 dpo 5500


----------



## mummyconfused

MeMMs again. I'm 7wks and hcg 179,360 is this massivley high??


----------



## malpal

Sorry hun never had mine tested, we found out at our 10 week scan. xx


----------



## auntcarrie

Just double checked mine from last summer...


I got 221 for 14 dpo,

Then 557 for my second at 16 dpo.

So mine more than doubled too, and were well above range for 14dpo.



I had originally decided I just implanted quick, but nope - it was twins!


----------



## ladypotter

My HCG was normal at only 34 around 12-13dpo, but my progesterone was super high at like 54 at 12-13dpo. Normally my progesterone was more like 15-20 at that timeframe so I suspected twins which were confirmed at my 6wk scan!!


----------



## Tierney

Hey Ladypotter, I had my progesterone checked at 7dpo just for 21 day bloods and this came back at 91.1 now reading this thread this seems really high? what do you think?


----------



## Tanikit

I'm also interested in this - I had blood drawn at what was either 16dpo or 15dpo (very regular cycles - always ovulated at CD12/13 but I didn't temp the cycle I got pregnant) and they told me hcg was 642 which seems very high. I never had progesterone done though.

My scan will be 14 July so I'd be interested to see - I am one of fraternal twins myself, but I thought twins were meant to skip a generation. I am already getting M/S (just nausea) and am very bloated even though I am not even 5 weeks pregnant yet. My first pregnancy I was terrified of having twins, this time less so.


----------



## terrri86

hi,

like said previously, it is progesterone levels which give a better indication on twins rather than HCG.

at 4 weeks my HCG was 5590, progesterone 91.1
at 4 weeks 3 days HCG 12460, progesterone 102.4

turned out at 10 weeks we are having fraternal twins :D

good luck hunny xxx


----------



## Laura2919

I didnt have mine done! I noticed this is an old thread but just wanted to add my bit :rofl:


----------



## greenie

LOL Laura 2919!

I used those pregnancy tests that tell you how far along you are and they had a week or 2 added on, and a doctors test was the same. Don't know actual levels, just that they thought I had my dates wrong because I was 36 days pregnant as opposed to the 28 I knew I was.

Also Tanikit -fraternal twins only skips a generation if it's on the father's side. The father cannot influence the mother's production of multiple eggs - he can however pass the hereditary trait down to his offspring, including boys who will carry it and pass it on to a daughter. So yes, you could have inherited the hyperovulation gene!


----------

